# Full Recovery



## zaesar (Aug 22, 2015)

After some years feeling normal again I wanted to brievly share my story with you. Because there are too many stories about people struggling with DP after consuming drugs and too few stories about recoveries.

When I, back then, had problems like you right now, everything I read was people complaining about DP. I see things have changed, you can find some stories about recoveries too, which is absolutely amazing.

First of all - you must know that the ones who recover most likely won't go on the internet anymore to look after DP-forums. Because the way they recovered was by living their life and changing their focus on other things instead of their mental problems. This is the reason why you will find so much more bad stories than good ones. I believe that most of the people will recover just as I did.

For me it started some 4-5 years ago and i struggled with the consequences about half a year (I was about 15 years old). I was doing marihuana and had my worst (and last) trip ever. All I did was going to sleep after that. Next morning when I woke up, I wouldn't feel the same anymore. I would feel like I was in a dream, that everything I was looking at would not be real and if I looked at myself in the mirror I would ask myself if that boy really was me. I guess the same feelings you have right now as well. Honestly, after being "cured", I can't imagine anymore how it felt back then. And that's why everyone you are trying to explain your feelings won't be able to imagine these.

So after realizing (by searching on internet obviously) what these strange feelings where called and that they could stay with me my entire life, I tried everything to get healthy again. You know, doctors, therapy and all that stuff. Nothing helped. And that's the one point I want you to realize. Focusing on this problem won't help you. What helped me most was just living my life as I did before - going out with friends, doing sports and all that stuff. For me it helped a lot to play games on my computer; it doesn't matter what you do, the important thing is to turn away form your DP thoughts. I know that's hard sometimes, espacially at the beginning, but it will pay off! After some months I just felt better and better and after half a year or lets say one year, I would feel just normal again, absolutely recovered.

If you are reading this and you have problems with DP after using drugs too, just close this forum and do something else. Focusing on it will never help. Never. It will go away and you will feel normal again. Believe me


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's good to see your doing better  congrats my friend.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey Thanks for this Post
I experience at the Moment the same and im on the way to recovery it gets Better and Better since i dont focus and let all my problems go. At the weekend and when im home with nothing to do my anxiety get worse and i think again that i have damaged my body or brain. But the Anxiety free moments get bigger. And the DP is not so strong as it was. Sometimes i dont noticed it and laugh at Dp.
I hope so much i recover.

For all Sufferers:

you will never get better until you stop trying to get better
-Paul David

Let me know what you think
Im offline here for a while because im on the way to recovery

Greetings
Tyron


----------



## apeezy (May 2, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I'm glad that you're feeling better. Unfortunately for me, just ignoring it & getting on with life has never led my to recovery. If only it were that simple.


Exactly. Time doesn't heal all things for some of us unfortunate ones.


----------

